# Pictures of Cuba



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

The Republic of Cuba is a country in the Caribbean. It consists of the island of Cuba, the Isla de la Juventud, and island archipelagos. The name "Cuba" comes from the Taíno language and though the exact meaning is unclear, it may be translated either as "where fertile land is abundant" (Cubao) or as "great place" (Coabana).


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

From Flickr


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

From Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting thread Ortega - thanks for opening it, nice pics too


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Interesting thread Ortega - thanks for opening it, nice pics too


Thanks Chritos 
I hope that pictures interest for the members.^^


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

From Flickr.:cheers:


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely and excellent pictures


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^They are indeed

But why are the cars so old?


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

alitezar said:


> Lovely and excellent pictures


Thank you Alitezar ,Cuba is very beautiful country.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Persiancat said:


> ^^They are indeed
> 
> But why are the cars so old?


I was to Cuba in September 2008,I visited Varadero and Havana .In Cuba not only cars,very things is old ,but I can tell you that I still remember.:angel:


----------



## Animo (Oct 6, 2005)

I knew 2 people recently who have been to Cuba and they actually recommended the island for a visit. It's not as bad as most people would think they said. But one problem what 1 of my friend said was that the food was not the greatest.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cuba its very nice island indeed  few years ago a cousin of mine, was down there for holidays. Very nice, hot days and very cheep :yes:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Animo said:


> I knew 2 people recently who have been to Cuba and they actually recommended the island for a visit. It's not as bad as most people would think they said. But one problem what 1 of my friend said was that the food was not the greatest.


Yes you are right Animo ,There is no Cuban cuisine,Havana there are not many friendly restaurants.So I have five or six times to eat lobster, and the lobster is very well prepared.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Cuba its very nice island indeed  few years ago a cousin of mine, was down there for holidays. Very nice, hot days and very cheep :yes:


Yes Chiristos,the nature, bleu ocean is very amazing.Cuba for me ,this does not end yet.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic thread, Ortega.  Wonderful idea. I was thinking about opening a thread for Cuba myself a few weeks ago, but you beat me to it! Congrats! 

I've been to Cuba on a couple of occasions and you're right, it's not just the cars that are old, it's almost the entire essence of the country...it's a little hard to explain to people who haven't been there themselves...you kinda have to go there to experience this. You still see pictures of Fidel and Che in many homes today, and a lot of mixed feelings, too. 

Cuba is kind of in a time warp in some ways.. The revolution lives on!!


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ I absolutely love this photo of this little girl, she's just so cute! And she's got a real attitude about her too! She's like, don't even think about messing with me dude! lol  Awww just wonderful.. :cheers1:


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Love those vintage cars! What's Havana without it? Hope to visit this place in the future.....


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Fantastic thread, Ortega.  Wonderful idea. I was thinking about opening a thread for Cuba myself a few weeks ago, but you beat me to it! Congrats!
> 
> I've been to Cuba on a couple of occasions and you're right, it's not just the cars that are old, it's almost the entire essence of the country...it's a little hard to explain to people who haven't been there themselves...you kinda have to go there to experience this. You still see pictures of Fidel and Che in many homes today, and a lot of mixed feelings, too.
> 
> Cuba is kind of in a time warp in some ways.. The revolution lives on!!


I would also open a thread to Cuba!
Ortega was faster!
I love Cuba! the country is very beautiful! its people, its culture, history are fascinating!


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Indeed
> 
> Awesome photos Ortega


Thank you Christos


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

alitezar said:


> I had never seen Cuba in such cool details. Thanks Ortega


Yes Alitezar I was in Cuba ,Varadero beach and Kish island beach looks like a little.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

From Flickr


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Thank you Parisian Girl .
> Three wheeler cars so many have in Cuba  .more yellow colors have.


Welcome, Ortega  

Yeah, everywhere you look you see something that will spin your head right around. Cool huh.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

OMG, just look at those beach shots..:uh: White sand, crystal clear blue water, sun...:drool: 

And it's raining here now!


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

^^ beautiful....what statue is that?


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Ortega good pictures, but I think you mixed, Santiago to Havana, right?


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

From Flickr

^^ You mean this monument, right? 



RonnieR said:


> ^^ beautiful....what statue is that?


That's the José Martí Memorial. He's a big hero in Cuba. See here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/José_Martí_Memorial


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ortega-Galatian said:


>


Very nice pics Ortega :cheers: once again kay: the second has nice view too


----------



## dtzeigler (Jan 4, 2008)

The architecture has been frozen in time.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Cuba's atrchitecture (examble Havana) is really great


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

great pics
thanx


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

RonnieR said:


> ^^ beautiful....what statue is that?


Thanks RonnieR ,Jose Marti Statue at Revolution Plaza, Havana
An icon of Cuba's independence movement.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> Welcome, Ortega
> 
> Yeah, everywhere you look you see something that will spin your head right around. Cool huh.


Yes Parisian Girl, especially the ocean looks great.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Rekarte said:


> Ortega good pictures, but I think you mixed, Santiago to Havana, right?


Thank you Rekarte ,yes the first Santiago de Cuba photos.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice pics Ortega :cheers: once again kay: the second has nice view too




Thanks for interest Christos


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW!! :drool: ^^ Sensational shots, Ortega :cheers1:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Ortega-Galatian said:


> Yes Parisian Girl, especially the ocean looks great.


Magical..


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Damn Cuba is just so fascinating it is one of those countries I definetely have to visit!


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Parisian Girl said:


> WOW!! :drool: ^^ Sensational shots, Ortega :cheers1:



Thank you Parisian Girl :cheers1:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Just majestic


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Ortega-Galatian said:


>


Cuba looks so much fun. I would like to go one day. What an egzotic country. :cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

juancito said:


> Just majestic


Thank you Juancito


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics and into this page Ortega :cheers: thanks kay:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

cuba is wonderfoul


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Awesome pics and into this page Ortega :cheers: thanks kay:


 You are welcome Christos


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## hg.barragan (Nov 24, 2007)

cuba, hermoso pais, a pesar de todo, un lugar en el que me gustaria vivir, he estado ahi y se lo que implicaria,aun asi, valdria la pena.


----------



## RonnieR (Jul 13, 2007)

Parisian Girl said:


> From Flickr
> 
> ^^ You mean this monument, right?
> 
> ...





Ortega-Galatian said:


> Thanks RonnieR ,Jose Marti Statue at Revolution Plaza, Havana
> An icon of Cuba's independence movement.


Thanks!, he's the national hero of Cuba.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

hg.barragan said:


> cuba, hermoso pais, a pesar de todo, un lugar en el que me gustaria vivir, he estado ahi y se lo que implicaria,aun asi, valdria la pena.


Sí hg.barragan,Habana preciosa, la ciudad mas bella del mundo! Gracias por subir esta joya!


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## Asturiano (Jan 17, 2008)

I hope that one day U.S. Embargo on Cuba will be lifted so the economy will developed and those dilapidated building in Havana would be restore to its former splendor.


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

Asturiano said:


> I hope that one day U.S. Embargo on Cuba will be lifted so the economy will developed and those dilapidated building in Havana would be restore to its former splendor.


Thank you for comment.In Cuba partial restoration began .


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Ortega-Galatian said:


>


Very nice really pics Ortega :cheers: just great: Havana's view is great in those :cheers:


----------



## Ortega-Galatian (Jan 11, 2009)

christos-greece said:


> Very nice really pics Ortega :cheers: just great: Havana's view is great in those :cheers:


Thank you Christos, really night pictures very amazing :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ If you have more night ones like those above, please post them kay:


----------

